
Longtime Berkshire Hathaway Investor Loses Faith in Warren Buffett - spking
https://www.barrons.com/articles/longtime-berkshire-hathaway-investor-warren-buffett-51571069340
======
hyperpallium
Buffett's strength is in downturns - when stocks are "on sale". He needs ready
cash for that. He dissolved his first firm because times were too good.

He might be increasingly at a disadvantage for web companies - OTOH, I don't
think anyone really knows how to value them long term. YC does well picking
"stocks" pre-IPO, pre-revenue, pre-product, but an utterly different model
(and long-term still unknown).

YC startups passed $100B last year, are $155B this year. 7% ownership is
$10.85B. How long before YC overtakes Berkshire ($348.7B)?

